# Critter Nation Solution



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*
hi there folks,

Well I know how many of us have critter nation's *just got mine and am in love!* but hate the shallow pans, we use fleece, towels, anything but bedding...and we still wind up constantly washing....well I solved this problem. Working as a vet tech, we often had sick incontinent animals come in, and we used these things called pooch pads to keep them dry. they are miracle workers! they have micro-ban in them, so germs and odors cannot grow. they absorb tons of liquid, better than a sham-wow, and they are leak proof! I use the 36x36 size for the critter nation. they are pricey but worth their weight in gold. you just get one of these, then buy washable sticky velcro strips *you can get those at a fabric store* put the softer velcro part on the pooch pad itself, then the hard part stick directly to the pan matching up the four corners. no more daily washing! just stick the pad down with the velcro, it won't move, rip it up at weeks end and toss in the washer, the size i get is a little big, so the sides act like a guard around the cage sides.....awesomeness achieved! you can get the pooch pads here *http://www.dog.com/item/pooch-pad/101509/


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I might have to try these...  How do they hold up to being cut? And are they very resistant to being shredded? My girls shred my liners when they get bored, so I have to let them out a LOT to keep that from happening (I'm not complaining though xD), but I wouldn't want them to get ripped up. And what size do you use for the small shelves?


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*They hold up pretty well to chewers *my max is a crazy chewer* the pad consists of a type of heavy duty, yet soft nylon mesh topper. I only have a single unit, but measure the pan, and then check the sizes in the link.*


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I couldn't find my tape measure, but I just eyeballed it since the cage is like 2x3 feet and picked the best size. XD I ordered some along with my second DCN (upgrading the boys, haha) earlier today, and I know at least one other person I was talking to on facebook wants to try these as well.  They looked really great and all the reviews are wonderful, so I might even go back and get a few for the 9 1/2 year old basset hound my roommate and I are probably adopting in a few weeks, just in case we're gone at school for a bit too long for her. :3


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*Well I still have five or six of them from 1999, 13 years old and still just as useful, probably not as bacteria resistant, but they have been through rabbits, 9 puppies, used them as play mat for my two sons when they were in the rolling spitting up stage....been through 1000's of washes and still holding together....so I know they are tough, I tucked the edges under on my new one to keep max from chewing the seam open *he is still a baby, so still hasn't learned no's and yes's yet* I broke charlie of chewing on no no's by misting things I didn't want chewed with bitter apple spray...tastes absolutely awful and even rats hate it. but even with max trying to chew it, I just see teeth indention's, but not actually nibbled through like my towels and fleece pan liners. *


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Are they safe for rats to chew/eat? My rats like to chew liners alot and I would be worried about them ingesting some of the puppy pad.


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*yeah, i don't see how it would hurt them to nibble away at them, they are made of a nylon cotton mixture not much different than the polar fleece we often use for cage liners. Charlie doesn't chew the liner, I broke him of that with apple bitter spray, but my little max is still learning...and his little nibbles here and there don't seem to cause him any harm*


----------

